# Sofia after year 2000



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

*Bulgaria Blvd. I:*


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

*Bulgaria Blvd. II:*


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

*Tsarigradsko shousse:*


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

*Business Park Sofia:*


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Some nice modern architecture over there.
But why don't they built highrises?


----------



## Schweden (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Benonie said:


> Some nice modern architecture over there.
> But why don't they built highrises?


Check the link in my signature.


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

*A few hotels:*

Grand Hotel Sofia (on the left):









Les Fleurs:









Park Hotel Vitosha:









Arena di Serdica:









Hotel Europe:









Hotel Vega:









Hotel Triada:









Crystal Palace:


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

*Todor Alexandrov Blvd.:*


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

Tsvetan Lazarov blvd.:






















































Botevgradsko shousse blvd.:


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

JloKyM said:


> Check the link in my signature.


Wow! Nice tower and pretty high by European standards. 
kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sofia its a great city :cheers:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Too bad that Bucharest is not as booming as Sofia. I always thought both cities seemed very similar.


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

*Residentials*


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

interesting progresses


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

vycanismajoris said:


>


^^ Where is this place ?


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

^^These are buildings of Citroen(Avtomotor Korporaciq), on the road to Kalotina not far from Bozhurishte 
They built it 2 years ago i think...


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Maxim Prokopenko (Dec 1, 2006)

Last building is pretty nice. :cheers:


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

ok then, let's see it from the other side


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

*Airport Area*

*Sofia Airport*:




































The building of *Air Traffic Services Authority* ("_responsible for the provision of air traffic services over an area of approximately 145,000 square kilometres_"). *ATSA* could easily navigate civil flights in the whole south-eastern Europe.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sofia is very modern for sure! :cheers:


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh, thanks! 
New airport design is brilliant too!


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Maxim Prokopenko said:


> New airport design is brilliant too!


Yes, indeed


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

^^i like it too


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

vycanismajoris said:


>


Nice pic


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

i'm glad that you like it


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Buildings in Sofia are awesome - very modern 
Sofia has a skyscraper? I think not... :dunno:



vycanismajoris said:


> i'm glad that you like it


:cheers1:


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

^^well, we still don't have skyscraper, but one is under construction. Maybe you saw it in Jlokum's signature. And it will be pretty high for balkan standards, and not only


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

No i didnt 
Do you a thread in SSC about that tower?


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes, we have. Here it is:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=695120


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

And this one on the world forums, 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=695404


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics 

The tower looks great - very nice design :cheers:


----------



## papy (Jan 30, 2009)

*World Building Services Forum*

Visit: www.wbsf.info


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

To be honest most of this residentials are quite uglyhno: cheap postmodernism like something from the early '90 or Russia...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More photos please


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Sheash, this is a very underappreciated thread. Sofia is quite an impressive city. Perhaps not the most beautiful ever by any stretch of the imagination, but it certainly looks interesting - especially given Bulgaria's history. 

Great photos mate, keep it up!


----------



## Kingofthehill (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow!

I had no idea Sofia was such a bastion for contemporary architecture !


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for your comments, mates. Seems like i forgot about this thread 
Here are a few more pics:


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)




----------

